# stabilizer bar, stabilizer bar link bent --> flaw in design



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

my stabilizer bar links are bent. I replaced them
also there are bushing at the points of contact between stabilizer bar and the frame.
those bushing do wear out fast. if stabilizer bar is to move up and down on bumps then they 
should have at least but ball bearings in there instead of bushings.
I am waiting for stabilizer bar bushings. I put power steering hose pieces instead of bushings
and they turned into shreads in 3 days!
can I just remove the stabilizer bar? or I have to buy bushings every month?
anyone had issue like this?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

You would regret taking the Stab. bar off. You'll feel some weird movement in the car when you take a corner, especially a sharp one. But something is not right, stab. bar bushings should last you a long time. I've owned my 2000 Altima for 2 years now and haven't had to worry about it. I've worked in a car parts store for 2 years and never heard of someone having such an issue, infact I hardly ever sold stab. bar bushings. *shrug* Sounds like something needs to be checked out.

Darktide


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

here is a picture. is that marked red angle too small.
maybe there is a frame damage?
the car is not raised.


----------

